# Anybody have the RH brake pedal and shaft for my 861



## HSkinner (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm trying to find the missing RH brake pedal and brake shaft that actuates the brake pads on the right side.Does anybody have this or know what other models will work? Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HSkinner,

I believe that any 801 series tractor will have the same parts as your 861.

Listed below are two tractor salvage yards that claim to have Ford 861's in salvage: 

Long Lane Tractor
Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania
Phone: (717) 400-7080
or (717) 367-8610


Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone: (256) 353-5661


----------

